# Spiderman 4 to come in 2009



## cyborg47 (May 4, 2007)

"There will be many more Spider-Man films to come," Marvel Studios' Producer Kevin Feige told MTV. "We already have stacks of ideas for the next one because of the wealth of stories in the comics. We could be making Spider-Man movies for the next 20 years, based on the 50 years of Spider-Man history we have."

In July, Tobey Maguire gave comic book fanboys a conniption when he told USA Today that he didn't believe a Spider-Man 4 was in the cards.

"We've done an amazing job at keeping things fresh," Maguire told USA Today. "But, it's hard to imagine continuously coming up with stories that deserve to be told. I'm not sure if there are more stories for this character that are interesting enough to be excited about doing more."

Feige can't guarantee that Maguire would return for a fourth film.

"When you're concentrating on one movie at a time, there's a beginning and a middle and an end to that process," Feige reasoned. "We've been topping each one as they go, [and if that happens again], that's the time for those discussions."

It's good to hear from a Marvel representative that the company is commited to making more Spider-Man movies (as long as there is a market for them) with or without Maguire.

And as for the market, Spider-Man 1 and Spider-Man 2 are two of the top 20 biggest grossing films of all time Worldwide (Top 10 domestically).


source:*www.slashfilm.com/article.php/20060824spiderman4-confirmed


----------



## QwertyManiac (May 4, 2007)

Its gonna be a zoo. They should stop making anything Spidey-exclusive till 2012.


----------



## Sykora (May 4, 2007)

> (as long as there is a market for them)



That goes for everything. If people are willing to pay exhorbitant prices for something, then it will continue to be produced until all possible profti has been milked from them.


----------



## abhi.eternal (May 4, 2007)

I personally love to see this FX movies


----------



## aryayush (May 4, 2007)

I love Spider-Man!


----------



## Tech.Masti (May 5, 2007)

^^ me too....


----------



## thunderbird.117 (May 5, 2007)

It is high time other marvel comics come to life.  I wish a Justice League movies comes.


----------



## Quiz_Master (May 5, 2007)

Or another HULK. Or better The Avengers...


----------



## Drizzling Blur (May 5, 2007)

Dhoom 16 will be released in 2026


----------



## aryayush (May 5, 2007)

Quiz_Master said:
			
		

> Or another HULK. Or better The Avengers...


The first Hulk movie was absolutely crap though, IMHO.


----------



## deepak.krishnan (May 5, 2007)

I think it was Indian Express which said that Spiderman 3 could be the last film in the spidey series!!! Wut abt it then???


----------



## thunderbird.117 (May 5, 2007)

deepak.krishnan said:
			
		

> I think it was Indian Express which said that Spiderman 3 could be the last film in the spidey series!!! Wut abt it then???



Indian Express is nothing but a unreliable newspaper. I dont know why people buy newspaper when net itself has so many newspaper sites.


----------



## Harvik780 (May 5, 2007)

Have u people heard that spider-man 3 is going to be released in Bhojpuri in Bihar.I saw it on tv.so totally.


----------



## fun2sh (May 5, 2007)

yeah they releasin spidy3 in tamil telgu n bhojpuri too


----------



## deepak.krishnan (May 6, 2007)

Harvik780 said:
			
		

> Have u people heard that spider-man 3 is going to be released in Bhojpuri in Bihar.I saw it on tv.so totally.


yah... saw some clippings in some news channel.... cant stop laughing


----------



## zegulas (May 7, 2007)

Gr8 news.....
i m a spidey fan!


----------



## i_am_crack (May 7, 2007)

I am waiting for Fantastic 4......


----------



## abhi.eternal (May 7, 2007)

^the last one was hopeless!


----------



## max_demon (May 7, 2007)

deepak.krishnan said:
			
		

> yah... saw some clippings in some news channel.... cant stop laughing


where can i see(download) bhojpuri trailer of Spiderman . i also wanna laugh


----------



## Who (May 11, 2007)

lol has any saw the ratings of spiderman 3 on IMDB compare to the first two movies , i fear the 4th movie may ruin the image of Mr.spidey....like the godfather 3 ruined the image of the classic first two movies....


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (May 11, 2007)

i'll be eagerly waiting for it  Spidey 3 was stupendous


----------



## pra_2006 (May 17, 2007)

Spiderman 3 is really awesome cant wait for 4,5,6 but it will be good if these is Tobey Maguire & kirsten


----------

